

Ember Query - a querystring library for Ember.js - spellboots
https://github.com/alexspeller/ember-query

======
avolcano
Important to note that this only works for pushState/history API-based
routing, not Ember's default hashchange-based routing. Still, it'd be cool to
see this merged back into Ember JS as at least the starting point for
querystring support in 1.1!

~~~
spellboots
I do mean to work on hash routing support, I just haven't had the time yet. I
don't actually think it will be too much work to get it working, but that
might be slightly optimistic.

There is an open issue for querystring support where you can see how this
developed over time, but I haven't had any feedback on it yet. It might be
worth watching that issue for updates:
<https://github.com/emberjs/ember.js/issues/1773>

